# .MARSOC Swim Prep



## INVICTUS_USMC (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey Y'all, 

I was take a gander at 'Navy SEALs' swimming guides -- and I was wondering what swim workouts would be perfect for A&S? I was wondering if my triathlon swim workouts are tougher or about the same as recommended workouts. I know any type of swimming will help -- but is this difficult enough?


----------



## x SF med (Jan 31, 2017)

type the words "swim prep" into the search bar (70+ results) or A&S prep (180+ results) - your question has been addressed multiple times.  the short answer is be as comfortable in the water as you can get, that's it...  you know the standards, beat them.


----------



## TDOW72 (Feb 1, 2017)

That's the one part of A&S I was truly prepared for.  Just make sure you spend time working on treading water on top of what you're already doing, seems like a lot of people neglect to do that.


----------

